# Mormons Blood Atonement



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;dvaGLT-_GhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvaGLT-_GhY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 20, 2008)

Incredible...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 20, 2008)

saw this after I watched the video

[video=youtube;zy0d1HbItOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy0d1HbItOo[/video]


----------



## SueS (Mar 20, 2008)

What is described in the first video very closely resembles the "honor" killings of Islam. Appalling!!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 20, 2008)

There is only so much vile teaching I can listen to


----------



## Seb (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! I had heard the term "Blood Atonement" used by Mormons and knew they weren't using it in the same way as a Christian, but I had no idea some of them would take it to this extreme. And they think they're doing the Lord's work.

Horrible, just plain horrible.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't watch the video on my computer, so forgive me if this was already said. It is from the _Journal of Discourses_ 3:247:



> Suppose you found your brother in bed with your wife, and put a javelin through both of them, you would be justified, and they would atone for their sins, and be received into the kingdom of God. I would at once do so in such a case; and under such circumstances, I have no wife whom I love so well that I would not put a javelin through her heart, and I would do it with clean hands. But you who trifle with your covenants, be careful lest in judging you will be judged.
> 
> Every man and women has got to have clean hands and a pure heart, to execute judgment, else they had better let the matter alone.
> 
> ...



4:219-220:



> Now take a person in this congregation who has knowledge with regard to being saved in the kingdom of our God and our Father, and being exalted, one who knows and understands the principles of eternal life, and sees the beauty and excellency of the eternities before him compared with the vain and foolish things of the world, and suppose that he is overtaken in a gross fault, that he has committed a sin that he knows will deprive him of that exaltation which he desires, and that he cannot attain to it without the shedding of his blood, and also knows that by having his blood shed he will atone for that sin, and be saved and exalted with the Gods, is there a man of woman in this house but what would say, 'shed my blood that I may be saved and exalted with the Gods?' All mankind love themselves, and let these principles be known by an individual, and he would be glad to have his blood shed. That would be loving themselves, even unto an eternal exaltation. Will you love your brothers or sisters likewise, when they have committed a sin that cannot be atoned for without the shedding of their blood? Will you love that man or woman well enough to shed their blood? That is what Jesus Christ meant"



4:220:



> "I could refer you to plenty of instances where men have been righteously slain, in order to atone for their sins. I have seen scores and hundreds of people for whom there would have been a chance (in the last resurrection there will be) if their lives had been taken and their blood spilled on the ground as a smoking incense to the Almighty, but who are now angels to the devil, until our elder brother Jesus Christ raises them up—conquers death, hell, and the grave. I have known a great many men who have left this Church for whom there is no chance whatever for exaltation, but if their blood had been spilled, it would have been better for them. The wickedness and ignorance of the nations forbid this principle's being in full force, but the time will come when the law of God will be in full force...This is loving our neighbour as ourselves; if he needs help, help him; and if he wants salvation and it is necessary to spill his blood on the earth in order that he may be saved, spill it"



This was written by Brigham Young.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember hearing that this is why the firing squad was still a viable option of execution in Utah long after most other states gave it up.


----------

